# George



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,

here are some pics of my cat called "George"...he is so soft.......and potty!!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww George is gorgeous! He matches your pup aswell!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

By george, he's a bobbydazzler


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning! Black and white cats are my fave


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

George is a handsome chap Sharr-great pics;


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww hes lovely looks so cosy in the pot


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL @ potty, very appropriate. A very handsome chap


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> By george, he's a bobbydazzler


Someone used to watch bargain hunt hehe


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

George is lovely looks very comfortable there in his pot. x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Someone used to watch bargain hunt hehe


Hee hee, that's what the orange man says aint it, lol


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

what a beauty and looks so snug in that pot


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

He looks lovely but has a strange growth coming out of him! 

Take him straight to the vets! or tree surgeon.

Sorry it must be the heat !


----------

